# MTS Management



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

Living in a one bedroom apartment keeping more than one fish tank is a challenge. Managing that, and keeping the wife happy is even more so . About a year ago I was only keeping a 37g planted aquarium, but decided I needed more aquariums to be able to selectively breed the line of endlers I was keeping. Since, I've added 4 nanotanks (2.5g) and just recently I added a 55g. The room is now at its limit!




























I thought the two bookcases on either side of the 37g tank would be sufficient to hold four nanotank that would suit that purpose. I figured they should be planted as well, to keep them "attractive", so I installed T5Ho's under the upper shelves. They aren't CO2 injected so I decided to give the excel technique combined with EI dosing a whirl. Some plants do fine and others don't. If something doesn't work I just move on to another. All of the plants in the pics are doing just fine. 



















The 37g is CO2 injected. I keep the female endlers in this tank. I let floating plants propagate for my nanotanks, which provide a comfortable habitat for the endler fry.










The 55g is a low-tech setup. I just keep the vals and anubias here. I keep the male endlers in here now along with some other community fish.










This is the line of endlers I'm working on:




























Thanks for looking!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW!! the 2.5 nano tanks are absolutely amazing! And very EYE catching GBR


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow you nano's look amazing, what is your secret. You have done a good job keeping it sleek and chick.


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

Your tanks look great! I really like the book case/tank in the middle set up!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

i am so jealous, my fiance dosnt like me having even 1 in the house, so getting that many would mean that shes GONE lol


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> Wow you nano's look amazing, what is your secret. You have done a good job keeping it sleek and chick.


Thanks everyone for the compliments. The secret is 1) weekly water changes and glass cleaning, weekly to bimonthly trimming and planting. 2) Do it when the wife is out.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful tanks. I really like the contrast between the minimalist low-tech 55G and the lush nanos. Makes for a really nice room!


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

I really like the bookcase nanos! A most excellent idea! And I like the shape of the 37. All your tanks look fantastic!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

have to agree every thing about that room is fantastic...
you are a real wet thumb....


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I love how the lights in the ceiling is pointed towards the 55G tank. Of course, the nano tanks are awesome too


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks great Michael.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Rich,

Is he your brother?


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

You might get him to admit that.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I like that. The only problem is most of the fish I want to keep won't fit into smaller tanks like that. But you're doing great with them!


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

Curtis - he is.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

those tanks are amazing in person... so are your endlers


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks real nice ! clean ,organized ..no clutter ...unlike my place that looks like a bomb went off in it .
Oh well ...once I get every project that's 1/2 done, actually finished. I might have 1/2 a chance , of it looking 1/2 as nice. 
Nice pics ,thanks for sharing 
bill


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

I know what you mean Bill, the "bomb" can go off so easily. When I was a kid dad had a fish room that didn't look too bad but it had its moments. I guess that's fine in a fish room, but i knew it wouldn't fly in my living room!


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! Great looking room. I'm treating MTS with BTS to keep the condo looking clean


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice and very organized.


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

Sargasso said:


> I'm treating MTS with BTS to keep the condo looking clean


 Been puzzling over "BTS" for a while now...


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

bigger tank syndrome


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

couch said:


> bigger tank syndrome


You'd know


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Blackbear, very nice and clean setups! good job! Love those greens.

Hey, you still have room for at least one more tank; you know, there is some coffee table tanks that are very nice...


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Blackbar said:


> I know what you mean Bill, the "bomb" can go off so easily. When I was a kid dad had a fish room that didn't look too bad but it had its moments. I guess that's fine in a fish room, but i knew it wouldn't fly in my living room!


Yea for sure it goes off I tidy it up it goes off i tidy up gain ....lol


Sargasso said:


> Wow! Great looking room. I'm treating MTS with BTS to keep the condo looking clean


LOL I tried that too ....now 4 of my tanks are over 120 gall. I have 8 now rather then 12 or 14 .


bigfry said:


> Hey, you still have room for at least one more tank; you know, there is some coffee table tanks that are very nice...


yep hes right ...I have one and its sweeeet ! now if I could find some end tables


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah and I could put 16 more nanos in the bookcases but is that really "management"?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Gorgeous little tanks. Those are some very lucky Endlers. I used to love breeding common guppies when I was young & I don't like the fact that most common guppies, if you can even get them, are now very UNhardy. Good to see someone working with Endlers though.


----------



## acorn412 (May 4, 2010)

good job, can't wait till the endlers are ready!


----------

